# how to walk 2 dogs together



## 2dogday (Apr 20, 2009)

I've always enjoyed walking and hiking on trails with my dog but now since we got our second dog recently, I am trying to figure out a way to walk both together. They weigh about 50 lbs each and normally are very excited to go out walking (right now I walk them individually, but it is very time consuming)--I tried it a few times and it didn't work out. What sort of leashes should I buy. I use flexi leash currently.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Why didn't it walk out? Did they cross leashes? Get tangled up? Do they pull?

I would stop using flexi leashes and just get regular leashes with a fixed length. They do make couplers as well, but I don't use them.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Flexi leashes are going to be a pain with multi-dogs. Teach each dog separately to walk properly on a regular loose leash, then you'll have no problem. Trust me. I walk 4. Two on the left, two on the right.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I walked both of my dogs yesterday. I used a flexi leash on my basset and a 4 ft leash on my spaniel. The spaniel was super hyper during the walk for whatever reason. Normally he's not. I walked the basset on my right at a heel and my cocker at my left at a heel for most of the walk. Then I let them go ahead of me and sniff for awhile, then put them back at a heel. Didn't have any problems with either of them aside from the cocker being more excited than usual.


----------



## 2dogday (Apr 20, 2009)

well, mainly they get so excited, the chase each other and ultimately get tangled up or pull so hard my arm feels like its coming out. They are good one at a time on the leash. I'm going to try a regular non flexi leash this weekend and practice on our street.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Tie them to a tree/fence/sign until they give up and sit or lay, all the while standing a yard or two away looking at anything but the dogs. Also keep in mind this will take time. You've trained the dogs to individually walk loose lead, but now you're more or less starting over with a new dog with two brains. Like others have said, burn or trash that flexi-lead. So far, the most amount of dogs I have walked at once was nine (9). Another trick I've picked up is to let the best loose leash walker lead the group. Just give it a bit more time. There's no reason that you must walk the dogs separately forever. 

My dogs are walked with a typical 6' nylon leash. Even if they tangle up a bit, they get to a point that none of them move around anymore. They're locked in place by the distance they've braided themselves to. Good luck...


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

This is why it is important to train your dogs to heel properly. I can walk all three of mine without breaking a sweat.  I did fell 6 times on my butt once, but I blame the icy sidewalk for that. My youngest learned to heel in group because of her brothers. I use regular nylon leash with 3 attachments. They also do bike heeling, sadly, unless we moved to a place where the sidewalks can accomodate 3 dogs and a bike, I can only bike ride with two at a time.


----------



## jconli (Sep 2, 2008)

I walk my two dogs at the same time. Casey (the puppy) loves to pull- but we use a easy walk harness, which has helped tremendously! I just use 6 ft leashes. Roy is 72 pounds and Casey is 65 pounds- hasn't been much of a problem...


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

2dogday said:


> well, mainly they get so excited, the chase each other and ultimately get tangled up or pull so hard my arm feels like its coming out. They are good one at a time on the leash. I'm going to try a regular non flexi leash this weekend and practice on our street.


I walk 4 dogs, each with their own leash. When it was just Maddy and Beau (both Standard Poodles), I used 4' leashes, having one dog on my right, the other on my left. We went on "power walks," where we moved fast. To keep their focus on me, I'd mix it up - fast forward, fast back, then forward, about face, figure 8s, zig zags, etc. Then I trained them to walk in tandem on my left, and my right. 

Flexi leads are not something I ever use; don't like 'em. I use a long line (30') on the beach, and they've learned to watch where they're going, so they don't get tangled up. Team work! That's what works for us.


----------

